# Circuito para encendido de led alternos



## SERGIO RUBIANO (Oct 24, 2007)

Hola a todos:
Soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica y no tengo prácticamente idea. Yo la aplico a maquetas de aviones para ponerles luces a base de leds smd, y como los aviones de verdad, hay algunas luces que encienden alternativamente; esto lo consigo con el circuito que veis en la foto, el cuál saco de unos cuadros que venden en una tienda. El problema es que ya no quedan cuadros de estos y ya no puedo conseguirlos. Necesito ayuda para  que alguien me diga como hacer la intermitencia de los leds o donde puedo conseguir circuitos como este. Debemos tener en cuenta que el tamaño debe ser muy pequeño por que de noser así, no cabia en el fuselaje.
Muchas gracias a todos y enhorabuena por el trabajo que haceis.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 24, 2007)

Lo mas facil que se  me ocurre ahora mismo es un 555 astable. El tema es que no se cuanto espacio dispones yo tengo un circuito armado asi para inyectar señales y ocupa unos 2x4 (base) x 1,5 (alto) centimetros. Se puede hacer bastante mas pequeño yo lo tengo con capacitores grandes y tomandome mi espacio.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm Aqui esta el tuto del circuito.
Saludos y suerte

Edit: subo unas imagenes para que tengas una idea, perdon por la mala calidad, en smd se puede hacer mas chico seguro.
Es economico tambien (el integrado sale aprox U$S0.33 y los demas componentes chauchas y palitos)
Se me ocurre ahora tambien un astable con dos transistores y condensadores y un par de resistencias, quizas lo puedes comprimir más.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2007)

Existen Led´s con un circuito interno que lo hacen pulsante, o sea es el led con nada externo. Si buscas poco uso de espacio esto es ideal.

Desventaja: Frecuencia fija y $$$$.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 24, 2007)

Sabes a que frecuencia titilan mas o menos, o vienen en varios valores?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2007)

+ o - 1Hz, varian un (muy) poco con la corriente que se aplica.

Sobre quien lo vende NO tengo idea !

Tambien hay un destellador para led con muy pocos componentes extra, creo que 2 res y 1 cap.


----------



## totung (Oct 25, 2007)

puedes hacer un circuito con un 555 y un 4017 ahora que tenga tiempo os pongo un diagrama


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 25, 2007)

Yo omiti un contador poruqe alego tener poco espacio.y me parecio innecesario dado que no creo que sean necesarias mas de dos ordenes al titilar. al menso la mayoria de lso aviones tienen una en cada ala verdad?

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIO RUBIANO (Oct 26, 2007)

Muchas gracias a todos. Efectivamente, sólo necesito que destellen alternativamente dos de las luces (anticollision), las demás van fijas.
He estado buscando destelladores pero debo ser mas torpe de lo que pensaba pues no encuentro nada por internet.
Había pensado en meterle leds intermitentes de 3 mm, pero son muy grandes y tendrá que limarlos al máximo para reducir su tamaño, además me parece que sólo los hay rojos y necesitaría tambien blancos.
Repito lo dicho muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## al37 (Oct 31, 2007)

envio circuito para led de hasta diez led cada lado, sugun los valores de los componentes que le agreges sera la velocidad de encendido de cada led yo utilizo resistores de 10k. y capacitores de 100uP. con dos pilas de 1.5 cada una, lo puedes arma tan pequeño como puedas


----------



## al37 (Oct 31, 2007)

al37 dijo:
			
		

> envio circuito para led de hasta diez led cada lado, sugun los valores de los componentes que le agreges sera la velocidad de encendido de cada led yo utilizo resistores de 10k. y capacitores de 100uP. transistor C945  con dos pilas de 1.5 cada una, lo puedes arma tan pequeño como puedas


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

A ese circuito le faltan resistencias limitadoras, para optimizar el brillo y la vida util de las leds, si se quema una dentro de la maqueta es un garron apra reemplazarlas.
Hay leds de todas formas y tamaños, ve auna tienda y elije lo que mejor te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2007)

Como tengo simulador nuevo, ahora simulo hasta las tapas de las botellas de cerveza.

Con este esquema se consigue bajo consumo como para alimentarlo con una bateria de 9VCC


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 31, 2007)

cuel es ese Fogonazo? el multisim 10?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

Pregunta fundamental que no hicimos, en que escala modelas? Porque si es escala alta no metes una bateria de 9V ni que la desarmes y la comprimas con un pisapapas. Mas bien seria un trabajo para pilas de reloj.
Amenos que hagas salir contactos del modelo para poner la fuente externa.

Saludos.


----------

